# Tackle Twill Sewn



## XCR1961 (May 17, 2008)

I have pre-cut tackle twill and sew disk ....
I need the tackle twill sewn onto 50 baseball jerseys left chest (twill is 5" x 5").
Can anyone recommend a company that will do this for me at a reasonable price? Price range for this?


----------



## XCR1961 (May 17, 2008)

Or recommend a reasonably priced sewing machine that can sew the tackle twill based on the sew disk.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I believe you will need an embroidery machine, not a sewing machine, to do the sew. An entry level commercial one that accepts digital files start at around $10,000.

You can either call around to your local embroidery shops or put a service wanted classified here in the forum.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

so your telling me i am going to spend $10,000 to sew my twill. there has to be a cheaper machine just to sew the twill nothing else.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

2STRONG said:


> so your telling me i am going to spend $10,000 to sew my twill. there has to be a cheaper machine just to sew the twill nothing else.


How large an area are you sewing?


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

For a commercial machine that is right. I really haven't heard of anyone doing tackle twill on home machines. What area are you in??

Lisa


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in So cal. the image i need is just one letter maybe around 5x4 on the front left chest of a basball jersey


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

2STRONG said:


> Im in So cal. the image i need is just one letter maybe around 5x4 on the front left chest of a basball jersey


You could probably get away with using a home embroidery machine for this size. But if you needed to do a larger size later, this machine probably couldn't do it. 

Home embroidery machines run between $500 and $2,500, depending on features of course. But even the $500 should do applique. I know Brother makes a PE version that can accept commercial embroidery files. They run less than $1,000.

Not sure how many of these jerseys you might do in the future, but weight buying and learning to run a machine vs. outsourcing your applique to a commercial embroiderer who would charge maybe $3-$5 each.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah! i was planning on tryin the method of vinyl on the edges to apply it to the garmet when i started looking to see how much it would be to do it myself sewn. but your right buying and learning how to use it is not something i want to do right now besides once i do something like this someone is bound to order something in a bigger size which i cant do with the cheaper machine and ill be back here looking for help lol so i will try to find someone local to see if we can work something out.


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

where in so cal are you located in?


----------



## lisajones64 (Jun 26, 2008)

XCR1961 said:


> I have pre-cut tackle twill and sew disk ....
> I need the tackle twill sewn onto 50 baseball jerseys left chest (twill is 5" x 5").
> Can anyone recommend a company that will do this for me at a reasonable price? Price range for this?


May I ask where you got the disk and pre-cut tackle twill from? I've been looking for this and can only find the pre-cut, but I need the disk too so I can stitch around them.

Thanks!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Lisa, I believe Stahls sells pre-cut tackle twill along with a sew disk to match.

XCR1961, where are you located?

We've been doing tackle twill appliques on a brother PR-600 using a vinyl cutter and software we bought from Imprintables Warehouse.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I've done tackle twill on a home machine, albeit a very expensive home machine (I started out with a Designer SE). If you're going to continue with it, the Brother PR-600 and the Barudan Elite XL are nice smaller machines to start with. 

You can get cut twill with sew disks from TwillUSA (Bridget is the best), Stahls, and Dalco...those are the big ones. Or you can cut them yourself with a cutter and create the sew disks if you have the correct software (the Ioline 300 will do it all for you).

XCR, if you don't do embroidery already and don't plan on doing much more of it, I suggest just looking for a contract embroiderer. When I was looking for someone for my large orders, I actually just did a google search and found some.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

If you're going to sub it out, I would start by looking for someone who specializes in Letterman jackets...they would have a good deal of experience in doing what you need.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

So does anybody have any local embroiders in Socal that can do it? I have a simialr dilemma. I have 50 jerseys with sew disk and there are about 10 letters across the front I guess 3.5" x10" maybe or whatver the standard size is for an adult baseball jersey. Anyhow I got a quote for $10 each to sew them on! Which I think is kinda high. What do you think? Also, how much should I pay to get the numbes sewn on the back? I plan on ordering custom appliques from Stah'ls or Twillusa.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

skitzz said:


> Anyhow I got a quote for $10 each to sew them on! Which I think is kinda high. What do you think?


I think once you understand how much an embroidery machine costs and the amount of time involved, you might reconsider that price...

You have to hoop the shirt, run the outline, place all the letters, then either just a tack down stitch or satin edge stitch. 

Combine that with the fact that whomever is doing the work isn't making any markup on the garments, my first impression is it's a bargain... Who eats the cost of a new shirt and applique if any get messed up? If I'm not selling the shirts, why would I want to risk the cost of replacing a shirt thats probably double what I'm going to make for doing the work?


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, maybe I should have specified that the letters already come together as one piece with an ahdesive backing. So i wil lbe heat pressing them on and lining them up. The only thing the embroiderer has to do is sew it around the edges using the sew disk. You're right though, i have no idea how much it costs which was why I was asking...I still think that $10 is a bit much but that is just me...What do you all think?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I think you are still missing something...

If you heat press the letters on, the sew disk becomes virtually useless because the embroider has no way to line things up... You would then need someone with a sewing machine to create a zig-zag by hand/eye which is much more time...

I think you need to have the embroider place the pieces on the garments, stitch them in place, then heat press them.... That is the only way they can be assured that the stitching and placement will be correct. The sew disk should have 2 steps/processes, the placement stitching followed by the tack down stitching.

Here's a thread I posted a while ago that might help you visualize the process....

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t49431.html

BTW, don't take this in the wrong way... Until I actually created an applique, I had no concept of just how much work was involved in getting all the pieces to line up correctly...


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

no problem... I'll check it out. I think the embroiderer may not know the entire story either. All good stuff to know.Thanks for the input!


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

This may be off your discussion. I sew poly twill on shirts using a home sewing machine. Even this is a hobby and a small home business for me, There is no way I would sew Ten 3 1/2 inch letters on a shirt for just $10.00. A commercial embroidery machine, I would hope, could do it, but my home sewing is around 5 minutes a letter x 10 letters, equaling almost an hour for the shirt. I'd charge 1.50 to 2.00 a letter, maybe a little more depending on the lettering style.
I don't get these type of orders, but that is where I am. Thanks for the post, as I need to think of things outside my little world as I sit there a-zig- zagging away.
Smith


----------

